# Lining soap molds



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

This will be my 1st time to make soap. I am wondering what can I use to line 2 wooden soap molds that are about 10.5 to 11.5 inches and about 1.5 to 2 inch deep. I was thinking butcher paper since it is sturdy plus it wouldn't really leave any lines or wrinkles. Also if I need more molds do I have to line or do something special for the flexable molds(I can't think of what they are called but you bake in them and they are rubbery). I have all of the ingredients just need to know what to do with the molds. Also how can you tell what your actual yield is out of a batch.
Thanks,
Silvia


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Silvia
butcher paper works just fine, you might have a couple of wrinkles in the corners but usually works great. Your silicone molds just need to be greased a little and the best thing for that is mineral oil, but if you don't have it any oil will work, even Pam spray works.
Your actual yield from a batch will depend upon how many bars, how you cut your bars etc. 
What recipe are you using? Remember to put this thru a soap calculator there are many on the internet that are free to use, this will tell you how many pounds of soap you end up with
good luck with your soap, let us know how it turns out for you, it is very addicting I love to make soap
Barb


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Ask Sondra about hers. She lined her would mold w/clear silicone caulk.

Tom


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

I almost forgot can I use a plastic container to mix it together. This is the recipe. I chose this one since I had all of the ingrediants.
Oatmeal & Honey Goat Milk Soap #3

6 cups goat milk
4 cups lard (2 pounds)
2/3 can Red Devil brand lye
2 cups dry oatmeal (run through the blender)
1/2 cup honey

Carefully mix the milk and lye in a stainless container. Allow to cool to 850F. Stir in the refined oatmeal and honey. Mix well. Warm lard to 85 degrees and slowly add to milk mixture. Mix for 15 minutes, let stand 5 minutes. Mix again for 5 minutes. Watch closely as soap takes shape suddenly. When thick like honey pour into prepared molds. Let set 24-48 hours until set. Cut into bars and air cure for 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is crazy Nancy....sorry but the fastest way to fail is to use recipes like that. You need a recipe that you weigh out. What is 2/3rd of a can of lye? There is no way if you guessed 10 times you would get the same weight on the scale even twice...you can make lye heavy soap that is dangerous to use, or you will have failed batches because there isn't enough lye.

Also always add your lye slowly to your liquid...adding honey or sugar at that point is going to dangerously heat up your lye again, burning your milk and you will have ugly orange soap from the burnt sugars and fat in the milk. I know it's a typo on your post but you won't be able to cool that volcano down to 850 F 

It's also unsafe to pour your oils and butters into your lye/liquid, you want to do the opposite since if anything is going to splash it isn't the liquid being poured, its the product being poured into.

I would rethink your first batch of soap, use one with weights even if it does mean having to purchase a scale, get a cheapo from wallmart to start with. Vicki


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

:yeahthat :yeahthat I'm usually the first one to fly ignore good advice, BUT: WHAT VICKI SAID!! My lye burns (didn't wear gloves) are almost heale up--they were minor. There are many variables, and it's soooo easy to turn around & brush something off the counter. The Walmart recipe is as close as it comes to idiot-proof, and it makes beautiful soap!

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep do as Vicki said always start with the walmart recipe and since you can't find sunflower oil there anymore use safflower works just the same if you want to use goats milk then just sub for some of the water and add after you mix your oils. Yes I line my wooden molds with clear silicone kitchen and bath cault smooth it all out and walla my molds are wonderful.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh, I love the wal-mart recipe. Why make soaping difficult.? It is soooo easy, or "easy peasy" as Vicki likes to say. And it makes a great soap. I like it with a little shea butter added! And when I first started making soap, I didn't weigh, I went by recipes like that.....many failed batches....a lot of frustration over wasted ingredients.

Money is tight, and I just hate to us stuff and have it go to waste. :mad

Yep, get a cheap digital scale from the post office. They sell several different ones. You can get down right accurate with the grams and ounces! The only failed batches of soap I have now, are the ones where the coloring went wrong, or the EO/FO accelerated. And usually those are salvageable.

Get a scale, you will wonder how you ever lived without one! :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Or if you are set on using this recipe, put it into a soap calculator and use a scale.. at least you will get the amount of lye correct.. But I have to agree with everyone else, the walmart recipe is great to start on, it is foolproof and makes wonderful soap
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Agree with what everyone else has said. That recipe looks crazy.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Now I, Silvia, am the one who was going to try to make the soap not my mom. Now the 350 thing on the website that was a degree sign I just copied it. Even though we have a walmart super center I don't think they carry coconut oil. I know they carry that brand of peanut oil, but I haven't seen the coconut oil yet. I also have a scale too. We use it for measuring out the cheese and such.
Silvia


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

The coconut oil is usually on the top shelf in a white jar not in a normal oil bottle that you are used to. and as a general rule is solidified mostly unless sitting out in a hot car. brand name is Lou Ann but you can also pay big money for organic in most other grocery stores which in a pinch I have done.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

If you have a small Wal-Mart that doesn't sell a complete grocery line, it is doubtful that they have coconut oil. Our small local one does not stock it. Every super Wal-Mart I have ever been in does sell it though. Our local Brookshire Bros has the expensive coconut oil in the oil section. Just added recently, by the way.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

also you can use parchment paper that you can buy in rolls just like aluminum foil in the stores works great for lining moulds.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I have used parchment paper, and butcher paper, they both work. :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, I just have to do something with the milk I hate dumping it all the time. It is starting to get to hot to make cheese at my house, plus I really don't have that much time to do so. I would of had a couple of pigs to feed the milk to but the person that we got the pigs from last year sold them all.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

HEB actually has better prices on lard and the LouAnn coconut oil, they were our last local source for sunflower oil. I moved my wallmart recipe to soy for teaching (the wallmart all veggy oil in the big gallon jug is all soy) and it works fine. But soy can react with problem FO's, making them accelerate more or rice more...Vicki


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a good tute for lining wood molds:

http://www.raindancesoaps.com/MoldLining.html

I hope I'm allowed to post this, if not I'm sorry :blush2


----------

